# X pen flooring ideas



## Magick_mogwai (Mar 23, 2014)

I've just bought an x pen as a secondary cage for Gandalf so I can move him from the den to the living area downstairs and outside with me. My only problem is that I have a laminate floor and he can't walk on it very well. What do people use as floors for their x pen? I want something cheap but obviously safe, nothing that will slip under his feet.


----------



## Stephankne (Mar 23, 2014)

My rabbit doesn't seem to dig and is litter box trained, so we put down a cheap carpet that goes with the house decor.

My last rabbit would not hop on our tile floors if he didn't have to but my current rabbit doesn't seem to care at all-- I think his big holland lop feet give him lots of traction lol


----------



## PaGal (Mar 23, 2014)

You could try using a blanket or sheet. Also a remnant of linoleum might work well.


----------



## HiddlesKenway (Mar 23, 2014)

If your rabbit is a digger (Like all of mine!) a sheet or blanket won't work but I've heard and seen many people use coroplast (Think that's spelt wrong) as a bottom for the x-pen like people use for NIC grid cages. Lino like previously mentioned is good also.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 23, 2014)

I bought the big foam tiles like jigsaw tiles and they are great, easy to clean and you can replace easily if one of them gets ruined. Mine have nibbled around the corners and in some places inside but I've had them down now since October and we're still going strong. Easy to clean as well. The ones I have look like wood so they look good as well.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 23, 2014)

We use carpet remnants from Home Depot. Have also used plywood, but carpet is easier to clean. Ours also like cardboard and it's easy to replace and inexpensive to acquire.


----------



## Magick_mogwai (Mar 23, 2014)

Thanks for the suggestions. Gandalf loves the carpet on his shelf in his cage so I will have to look our for a remnant I guess.


----------



## kep12091 (Mar 24, 2014)

for mine i use a tarp on the bottom, that way i can just take it outside and hose it off for cleaning.


----------

